# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Punime ne mermer nga Skulptorja Elizabet Turk

## benseven11

Punime ne mermer nga Skulptorja Elizabet Turk ne nje ekspozite ne Londer ne 2014
Seria e punimeve quhet Skript
Forma te sofistikuara dhe jashtezakonisht te lemuara kthesa shume te lemuara dhe te bukura te krijuara
 ne mermer qe kerkojne shume pune dhe talent te arrihen.
Pune e shkelqyer
http://www.elizabethturkstudios.com/...itions/script/
http://www.elizabethturkstudios.com/...4-1024x682.png

----------

